# ,  ?

## eadm

,  ?
   , .. -   .


     -     800  
    -  ,     500  ,   - 
    2    (  3   1 ),  6    +   20 -

----------


## ˸

> 500


...,    ...!!!! ,   ....

----------


## 10111

.
  ...

----------

> .
>   ...


  .     500  ,     10. .   .       . 
 -.       ,      ,        ,    , ,     . ,  .              
 ,     ,             .     ,            . ,     700. .               3  ,     .   .     500.  .      ,      "-",       ,    ""   10% ,     ()         ,      .   ,        .    ,          .

----------


## 10111

> -.


       2  .

+  /   ,  .

----------

:Frown:    8 .

----------


## 10111

1   .

----------


## .

**,     .   .  1      ,  ,  .

----------


## ˸

> ,            . ,     700. .


     ...




> 2


       ...

----------

..  ,       ,      .     ,     ,    10%        \,     -,      .         ,                     \.  .     , ,    ,   2-      300.

----------

> ..  ,       ,      .     ,     ,    10%        \,     -,      .         ,                     \.  .     , ,    ,   2-      300.


,      -    99 .   ..

----------


## 10111

> ,      -    99 .   ..


,         - 1200    .
   - .

----------

!           10-20.  :Frown:   :Frown:         !  %            .     .          ?

----------


## ˸

**,     -     -    ...  -   ... -   ...      -  -    ...

----------


## 10111

> !           10-20.


  -?

----------

,    - ,        2 ,   ?

----------


## .

> ,  ?
>    , .. -   .
> 
> 
>      -     800  
>     -  ,     500  ,   - 
>     2    (  3   1 ),  6    +   20 -


   (  2   )  2    ,     99 .      .,      )

----------


## .

> **,     -     -    ...  -   ... -   ...      -  -    ...


      -  ,  ,   "  ". ,      -  450 .       ,   ,      .         ,        ..       ..

----------

,        12          20.          ,             11% ,         .         ,                 2-           .       :Frown:

----------

2-        :Frown: . 
    ,      ,   200-300   ,    (    )         \ 25 ,     ,  ,       .    ,       .      .  "".         ""    ,               ,             1    -.

----------


## 10111

.
       .
       -  .
         .

----------

,  .      0       14,      ,   "", ,           ,       .       ,  ,             .     ,            ,           .

----------


## 00

...   -!        ?   2014.

----------


## Server56

"". ,    ,   .
/   10 . (  ).
   /  100 . .    500 . .   .
    - 70 .  /.
    .

----------


## 00

> "". ,    ,   .
> /   10 . (  ).
>    /  100 . .    500 . .   .
>     - 70 .  /.
>     .


      ?     .

----------


## Server56

,      - .
 ,   /      .        ,      /.
 ,   , 700 .    .

----------


## 00

> ,      - .
>  ,   /      .        ,      /.
>  ,   , 700 .    .


   ,     ,     .

----------


## Server56

,   ,      (  ),      .

----------


## zak1c

> ?     .


  ,        ?

----------


## 00

> ,        ?


  .                    .    (    -).

----------

! -  ! ,     ,      !  ,  -       2008.        -        .     -  .   -       - 100  200   (  ).. !          -    (   6%  )    Visa (  )        .  "" -     (   500 ..   -      - ,      , ?)))) ,    !  !

----------


## 00

> (   6%  )



 ))))

             ,  ,    )    ,           ,        ,        )

----------


## 00

> (   6%  )



 ))))

             ,  ,    )    ,           ,        ,         )

----------


## 00

> (   6%  )



 ))))

             ,  ,    )    ,           ,        ,         )

----------

.        .    .

----------


## 00

> .        .    .


?)

----------

.    300 ./.,        ,     .   25 .   -. ,    - 2000 .

----------

,   !  :Frown:     200.
           ,           .           10 , 28    ,                   5        .           , ..           . ,             +   .

----------

-    , -  1000. + 75 . ,    ,           .

----------


## 10111

> ,   !     200.
>            ,           .           10 , 28    ,                   5        .           , ..           . ,             +   .


 ,       ,  ...  :Frown:

----------


## 00

> -    , -  1000. + 75 . ,    ,           .


   .      -  ?  " "      ?

----------


## _

(  ,   )  150   ,     -  0!
     1000   (       )!
  - ,   (    )      ,       .
** - 500   .
  ,    ** (),        ,     ,  -     - ,  - -  .
  -            ,         !     .
          6%    ,      -  ,   6 % ,       ,      .

----------


## _

** 
"                 _ , _  __ ,    "
-  2%
  "",      - 1            ?
       ...

----------


## 00

> ** 
> "                 _ , _  __ ,    "
> -  2%
>   "",      - 1            ?
>        ...


     ,         .

----------


## zak1c

> 


   ?

----------


## 00

> ?


       .   ,      ,       ,    .    -     )

----------


## zak1c

> 


   ?

----------


## 00

> ?


450-600

----------

150  1000.     ?

----------

350.    (  3 )   200            -.                 (    ).      
1. :   ,   75 .      250 .         3-5% . (   .             )
2.  :  ,  ,      , 35 .   .          0,5%,        . :    ,        ,          ,     .
3.            ,

----------


## 00

?

----------

.             .     .         .   , ,  ,     ,               \.

----------


## idea-fix

,        500 .   -  -  . ,  01   900 .        (),  ,       .      (  )...   "  
   "

----------


## 00

> ,        500 .   -  -  . ,  01   900 .        (),  ,       .      (  )...   "  
>    "


         ,   -  (      2),           .

----------

-,     ,

----------

-  ,    ,

----------


## 00

> -,     ,


  ,   ,      900 .    ,       .

----------


## zak1c

> ,   ,      900 .


900   ,   

+  %     ,         300 000

----------


## Man of the World

> 


,      ,       ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Man of the World

> 1      ,  ,  .


    ?     ?

----------


## 00

> 900   ,   
> 
> +  %     ,         300 000


,   .   2 , 1   -    100   ,     500  ,   900!    ,   -,   -    !

----------

.    ,    ?    .

----------

.   . ,       ,            . .       ,          ,     .       ,    " ",      ,         ,             .        ,   .       ,                        13%,    ,    30.       ""    -     ,   .  2-3 ,  ,           .

----------


## 00

> .    ,    ?    .


 ,  .         .

----------

!        150-200 . .           ,  ?

----------


## 00

> !        150-200 . .           ,  ?


    )   ,           150     .

----------


## KOS77



----------


## .

*KOS77*,        .

----------

:      1%.      :Razz:   :Dash2:

----------

""  ,      -   , \ . 25.,     . ,  \    .   .  1% (      \ -1%).        .

----------


## natalyaKLERK

--.   -.     .   :Frown:

----------


## natalyaKLERK

.

----------


## Dalton

Modulbank       . 
: https://modulbank.ru
    .     -    ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> -,   -    !


 ,

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

>

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> -   25%


  50% ,  1.05

----------


## 81

,    .    ,      -  ,    .           ,    .       ).     .

----------

,     ,       .     ,

----------


## 81

> ,     ,       .     ,


        ,     .     . ,    ,             .       -   .

----------

"      ".  800 ,    "      "   .    1800-9000 .  ,      ,     900,   1800   .

----------


## .

> ,     .


-,         , .. . 
,   ,           :Smilie:

----------


## 4eburator

,  ,       :
    : 500 .
    : 0,11%
    .  ..: 0%,   : 0,7%
   20 .
  "".   :  +      ,  .     banki.ru.         .  -

----------

,     01.02.16     "   "   0,75% , ..          490.     .       ,     \  :Frown:  

        , \ 90  ,     ,    400.    300  .      399.  , \ 20. ,    500   .   ,      3.

----------


## NicoS

> ,


    -)  ,        -   .      (    ,  .     .    .

----------


## Server56

,   .    ,  ,  .

----------


## Xavchishka



----------


## bosston

? 
.

----------


## AlexNom

3     15-17 .
     16   .   ?          ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


 :EEK!:

----------

